# Is this a scam, does anyone else get this?



## kaseencook (Mar 16, 2009)

Lately I have been getting strange e-mails asking what kind of soap I have and prices. I keep getting these from various people, and have gotten a few from this "Rev Brian Moore". I just got one today and this was it:

"Hello Owner,
                  My name is Rev Bryan Moore and am writing to you regarding an order of some soaps.I will like you to get back to me with the prices on the following soaps.

Aloe Vera & Vitamin "E" 110g 

Camomile 110g

SIGNATURE COLLECTION - WHITE MUSK (100 grams)

Bee & Honey Flex soap molds CP HP MP

lovely Lavender

Shea Butter Goat Milk Soap-8oz

Loofah Soap


So i will like you to get back to me with the prices on each of the soap and also if you do not have any of the above mentioned soaps, kindly get back to me with a price list of 2 best soaps you do have or prices on the soaps you do have which is similar to the above mentioned soaps.And also let me know the type of credit cards you do take as payment.

Waiting for your response.

Regards.
Rev Bryan Moore."

Now, I don't even sell ANY of those types of soap, it looks like they were copied from several websites. This person would have had to go to my website to get my e-mail, so why didn't he just look at the soaps there? 

I have responded to a very similar e-mail to this from this person and a few others lately - is this some sort of scam? There are no attachments to carry viruses, so I'm not sure the catch.

Has anyone else gotten these kinds of e-mails?

They all sound like they come from the same person, even when they have different e-mails. 

Maybe they are disabled or having a bit of weird fun.....


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it is, toss it.


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 16, 2009)

Have you gotten these before? 

What could they possibly gain by doing this?

Mind boggling!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 16, 2009)

I received one of these from my other website and it is a scam where they try to send you more money than the product is and then want you to send the difference back to them and oh yeah they have their own courier who will pick it up.  So I played with them to see if I could get an address or phone number out of them to give the cops - didn't work.... 8)  8)


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 16, 2009)

I get those all the time for my sign business, wanting to order 100 banners, yada yada yada...It's for some church in Africa or somewhere....apparently they don't have soap or signs there!  :shock: 
Seriously, if you replaced the "soap" with "banners" It would be almost the exact email I recieve. :roll:


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

I'll stay away from these bozos then 

There is always a fear that they are genuine...... but I think real people would know to LOOK on the website   

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 16, 2009)

What you can do is respond and tell them to order through the web-site as that is the only way you are able to work with them.  If they are real they'll do just that.  The chances of this being legitimate are slim but just in case.....................


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> What you can do is respond and tell them to order through the web-site as that is the only way you are able to work with them.  If they are real they'll do just that.  The chances of this being legitimate are slim but just in case.....................



Excellent advice Lindy!

Tanya


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea, I just sent them the link to the soaps web page. Lucky they can only buy through the web site anyway..... 

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## happyday (Mar 19, 2009)

You might want to read three examples of twists on this kind of scam here:

http://www.scambusters.org/nigerianscams.html

Your best bet is not to respond at all.  People who truly want your soap business will take the time to actually read what you offer.  These people will take your response -- even if it's a note sending them to your website or Etsy store or whatever -- as an encouragement that if they choose their method carefully, you might be suckered.  

And if you want some truly entertaining reading, google Nigerian Scams.  There are a few really savvy people who have had the nerve to lead some of the scammers on a merry chase and the results can be pretty funny.   They had to have nerves of steel and know how to stay one step ahead of the scam, though.


----------

